# Libérer de l'espace (iCloud)



## Yama (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour les amis.

Je ne suis pas très clair dans ma tête sur les conséquences de mes choix donc je vous soumets juste une question ... "pour être sûr que"


J'adore la fonction de téléchargement instantanée des Apps sur tous les appareils
Je sauvegarde un max de chose sur iCloud
Je n'ai plus de place sur mon MacBook Air

Et je voudrais

Ne plus avoir mes App sur l'ordi ?
Peut-on garder le téléchargement automatique sur tous les appareils iOS sauf l'ordi ?


----------

